# Family hunting club /900 acres/Haralson county



## Westga66

We have 7 openings in a 900 acre,family membership hunting club.Membership Fee of $550 includes wife,kids under  18.We all want to pass the tradition of hunting to our kids,this is a great club to do that.Lots of deer,turkey,coyote,small game.Camping area,shooting range,easy access.Just west of Buchanan 5 minutes.Mixed Pines and Hardwoods,with constant running creek.Really a nice piece of property.Hunting rules,6 pt or better on first buck,8pt there after,5 doe limit.Unless its a  hunters first deer then Ga.Buck rules apply.Pin board for safety,allow one permanent stand anywhere you would like,no areas are designated.If you'd like to see it or more info contact Send a PM for contact info.The Buck in the picture was killed on the property in nov.2013.


----------



## chadf

Who turkey hunts it ?


----------



## Westga66

All members have turkey  and deer hunting rights with a paid membership


----------



## Hunly

Would ya be interested in doing a turkey sublease on the property? PM me if you would.


----------



## Westga66

6 openings left


----------



## Westga66

Its that time of year to prep your stand area,hang one and scout.


----------



## bigmseals

How long y'all had land and do you have an pics of harvest off land?


----------



## Westga66

I personally don't,I haven't pulled the trigger on a game cam.We've had the place 3 yrs.


----------



## Westga66

refresh


----------



## Westga66

again


----------



## Westga66

again


----------



## camodano

so who runs the club


----------



## Westga66

Mike does Camondano


----------



## Westga66

refresh


----------



## cjones

Wish I would have seen this earlier this year.  Just had to pay for a minor surgery on my retired bird dog, so the fall hunting fund is pretty much cashed out for now.  Hopefully there is a spot open next year!


----------



## Westga66

We hope to hear from you then cjones.


----------



## GDC

Any remaining openings?


----------



## kbbiscuit2001

*Hunting 2013*

do you have any openings for the 2013 season
i can be reached at 770-377-7044



thanks
Kelvin Bentley


----------



## triggert44

Do you have any openings left? There is 3 maybe 4 of us from paulding looking for a club.


----------



## WLhunter

Call Mike at number listed at the top of the thead i am sure we will have a few. We will be installing spring food plots the first or second week of March. Lots of turkey couple decent bucks taken this year.


----------



## Westga66

Thats a GREAT pic WLhunter.


----------



## WLhunter

Almost have the tractor ready..Changed all the fluids this week and a new water pump.


----------



## Harbuck

*///*

How many members total?


----------



## WLhunter

We had 22 members last year..with that said I never saw more than 8 to 10 there at one time other than club work days.


----------



## Westga66

cool WL,we scraped off some new landings for plots,anticipating them logging that north end.


----------



## BuckyD

*Like to see the Club !!*

Me and my buddy need a look if you still have a couple slots !!  Thanks

Gene 404-849-3657


----------



## bond195

how many openings are left?


----------



## Westga66

yes we have a few slots open


----------



## hunter16

Mike, Perry what is an email address that i can reach you at?


----------



## Westga66

PM sent


----------



## Westga66

pm sent


----------



## Westga66

top


----------



## Westga66

top


----------



## chiefusn

Any Opening left.


----------



## Westga66

top


----------



## Westga66

top


----------



## Westga66

top


----------



## jshedd

*2014 season*

Any openings for 2014?


----------



## Westga66

top


----------



## deerbandit

Whats the average harvest like? Also what would you say the typical buck size is?


----------



## kiltman

TOP?  What's that mean?


----------



## KJ86KJHUNTER

Any openings? I am very interested if there is.


----------



## Westga66

yes we do,give one of us a call


----------



## WLhunter

Ahh..changed out the Avatar quick! Congrats good looking mount.


----------



## Westga66

Thanks WL,I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Hunter922

pm 2 u....


----------



## Westga66

bump


----------



## Westga66

2 openings available for this season


----------



## Gadestroyer74

Looks like someone changed there username ^^


----------



## blackfin77

PM me more information on the property please.


----------



## Westga66

spots filled


----------



## rlo1480

My name is Robbie and I have two boys, 14 & 9, that I would like to get into hunting with. This year is my first year hunting and I am looking to be prepared for next season. I am very intersted in your club and would like to know the details. msg me or email me at rlo1480@yahoo.com please. Thank you.


----------



## KenShanks

Are you still looking for members? My email is kennethshanks@yahoo.com


----------



## jimwhitehead01

*place to hunt*

My son & I need a place to hunt 2015/2016. mu name is Jim Whitehead my phone is 404-431-5261 my e-mail is jimwhitehead1035@comcast.net

      Thank you


----------



## cjhunter

My 20 year old son and I are looking for a good family club close to Dallas. Please contact me at 678-283-8336. Larry


----------



## kferguso

I am interested in learning more about this hunting club.   My name is Keith and I can be reached at 678-642-5453


----------



## Bobbyson32

would like to know where the club is at would like to look at it and see how it is


----------

